# Gladwin County ATV update?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard that certain GLadwin County roads are now open to atv traffic. Does anyone have a link to info on this?


----------



## snappersnatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

they didn't make them run on the roads years ago before they trashed the three rivers area,maybe the median on 75 would be a good place to start


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

As of Janurary 9th of this year, Gladwin was still not an opened county for shoulder riding with ORVs.I'll hunt for an update and get back with you.

I hope they jump ship and pass like most other counties are doing. It will prosper the economy and riding oportunities. And maybe if ORVers had more riding area's, you would have issues like the three rivers riding destruction of years past.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I was told it passed Wed afternoon.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Gladwin County adopted it's ordinance. Unlike other counties, the Gladwin County Road Commission has closed close to 30% of the roads in the county to ORVs. Road commissions were given this authority in the legislation to protect the environment or if a particular and demonstrable
threat to public safety was identified.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

How can I find what Gladwin county roads are open to riding (or the ones that are not, however they are listed)? Thanks


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

The Gladwin County Record had a map in the paper a week or two ago. Youl could also call the Sheriff's Department or the Road Commission.


----------

